# JAMES P. SMITH BOTTLE.. I'M A NEW MEMBER



## ENOCHO (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello,
  I can't provide picture as yet so i will describe it best as possible(1) stands 5 1/4" high and 1 1/2" wide , clear color with a small pinkish or red tint to it, 8 sided 4 main sides 1"wide with 4 corner sides 3/8"wide , bottom blank with seem ending about 1/2" from top,looks like cork type top with a small lip of 1" diameter raised  glass writing of JAMES P. SMITH & COMPANY.. NEW YORK & CHICAGO.many bubbles in glass (2)I also have a beer bottle with small blob top, seem ends 1" from top,  clear color ,raised glass writing INDIANAPOLIS BREWING CO. ;; picture of angel in middle with TRADE and MARK on sides;; INDIANAPOLIS, IND. USA under angel, TM 166 on bottom , many bubbles in glass.(3) finally a 4 1/2" round, cork type top,clear in color,seems all the way up to top,several bubbles in glass, raised glass writing HALL'S CATARRH CURE, F on bottom. THANKS!! Have several other bottles i believe to be around 1895 to 1925 but would like to hear any input or value you experts might provide. JON 'ENOCHO",ENOCHS


----------



## ENOCHO (Jan 4, 2005)

Wish i could add pictures and i understand why no one has tried to answer any of my questions, plan on having the ability to add pictures soon was just a little excided( caught the bottle bug for sure)! Can't stop thinking about the new discoveries just over the top of the next hill.      ENOCHO[]


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Enocho..


     Can't help with your bottles, except that they sound like a couple of keepers...just wanted to welcome you to the forum...lots of us "got the bottle bug now" out here...I even got off the forum for a while because there were so many beautiful bottles being pictured I actually got a little jealous and a little sad because I couldn't "post" pictures of a few of my favorites..(I'm still trying to learn how this 'putor' thing works....) 
   Again, welcome to THE best bottle site on the web...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi  Enocho. I'm new here too! And second Doc's welcome to you. It's a pretty nice forum to say the least. Putting up pictures really isn't that hard. Usually taking the picture with your cam. Then reducing it in a photo editor program. Then follow the instructions that Admin to this site has in the "Help" section. Usually a good editor program comes with your printor or scanner software, if not then this site does recommend some good ones. Once you have reduced them to the web-site required size, save to a folder and follow the steps under "help" topics http://tinyurl.com/3topx
 it gives you all the right tips on how to crop and make your pic more presentable. If you want to back channel (email me from my profile address) i'd be more than happy to walk you or anyone else that needs help uploading pictures. it's not as hard as it sounds and like everything else with 'puters once you get it down  it's  really easier than you thought. I like to use Adobe Save the pic from digital to my docs, then open it up in Adobe and click on: 'send and save'  to then size and save as jpg. Sounds complicated but it isn't.
  Without even seeing your bottles I would agree you have "keeper's" are you from Mid-West? Most of your bottles seem to be. I live pretty near the big muddy and have had a few of those bottles in the past. I've found that doing a google search on the name usually turns up some information. And reading the post's here and asking questions does the rest. It's like finding a good bottle dump, the deeper you dig the better it gets.
 sc.


----------



## diginit (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello Enocho,
   Don't expect instant results since some members only have time to access the net once in a while. Give it some time and read some of the other posts.You'll get answers. 
   Pictures will help,and some of us just like to see different bottles. A ruler in the pic is also helpful as a size reference.
   Generally, if the seam goes all the way through the top,the bottle is post 1910.
 The automatic bottle machine was invented in 1907,but not used extensively until 1920
 while blowing glass was being phased out.
   If the seam stops below the top. You're in the pre 1910 era.
 Most unembossed bottles aren't worth much. But exceptions always exist.
 You can also try a search engine If you need info fast. Google works pretty well.
   If you want to sell the J. Smith bottle Please email me,
  since I was born and raised in Indianapolis.
                                                                                          Thanks,
                                                                                          James Smith
                                                                                          Diginit.


----------

